# Emofest 2009



## Sonnie

*Make plans now to attend 'Emofest 2009' at their main offices in lovely Franklin, TN, September 5th and 6th, 2009! *
There will be food, live music, equipment demos and more! The invitation is open to all customers and friends, and entertainment will be provided for children.


Saturday, Sept 5th, 12pm - 4pm - Meet and Greet. Meet fellow Emotiva 'family members' and staff. Refreshments will be served.

Sunday, Sept. 6th 12pm - 8pm - Equipment demos, live music, and a BBQ by 'Chef Dave', Emotiva owner and Country Club chef. They'll have a surprise or two in store, and attendees will be eligible for deep, absolutely CRAZY discounts on buying gear during the Fest. Don't miss out!


*To make a reservation, simply email: [email protected] *
List your name, number of attendees, and t-shirt sizes (all attendees will receive an EMOFEST t-shirt). There is no charge for the event.

Want to explore Nashville while you're there? Their offices are about 20 minutes from Nashville. Beth has compiled a short list of things to do and places to see in Nashville, as well as listing hotels they are offering special rates for Emofest attendees. HOTELS/NASHVILLE RECOMMENDATIONS


See you there!


----------



## brandonnash

You coming up for this sonnie? Might make the 45 minute trip over there if not, but if you are I'll make a great effort to make it. 

Getting on their website I never knew they were based out of Franklin.


----------



## Sonnie

I would really like to go, if I can get the wife to make the trip with me, but I am uncertain at this point. :huh:


----------



## brandonnash

Let me know if you do try to come. I'd like to meet you. I haven't checked my calendar, but I'm pretty sure I'll be there.


----------



## critofur

You do know that "emo" is a derogatory name that a person who is not nice might call someone? I don't know exactly, but I think it's like "cry baby" - referring to a person who is overly "*emo*tional".

So, when I saw the title of the thread I thought it was a pretty strange thread to see on a forum like this - I figured it must be sarcastic or "tongue in cheek". 

:dontknow:

GRR - it says "New Membership" even though I first signed up years ago! I hate that "Auto Delete" maintenance.


----------



## Sonnie

That is pretty good indeed... maybe Emotiva new this and their claim is that their products are sooo good that they make you want to just cry! :sad:


----------



## Ricci

Anything can be a derogatory term these days. I've never thought of emo as one. Sure I occasionally make fun of emo-core with my fellow musicians and emo kids are a minority subgroup that catches flak sometimes, but who doesn't. :innocent:

I might try to make it to this event but it would be Sunday only. Got prior engagements on Saturday.


----------



## dradius

The emo comments are funny. I have to admit, I was thinking something else too when I read the name of the thread.

I'm curious what the big discounts are going to be. Their speakers look pretty nice and I'm in the market for an upgrade.


----------



## Sonnie

I would love to go, but I am not doing too well convincing my wife of a road trip yet.

I would not mind grabbing one more XPA-1 monoblock, but I ain't sure where I would put it.


----------



## Mike P.

Nice problem to have!


----------



## Sonnie

My seems to be game to go now that she realizes it is Labor Day weekend and we have Monday off.

We are going to try to make the trip... but will not know with absolute certainty until probably Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately... we are not going to be able to make it. Too much going on, including the fact we had invited family and friends over for the Alabama football game on Saturday night. :duh:


----------



## Sonnie

I just looked at over 100 pictures of the Emofest... looks like it was a grand success and I really hate we missed it. :sad:


----------

